# Jai envie de repondre



## Ferdaws (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Que répondez vous à ce genre d'annonce:
Je cherche une nounou pour janvier 2024 ?
Qui de nous a garanti sa vie d'ici la ?
J'ai tellement envie de lui répondre tellement c'est ennervant et c'est abusant...

Bonne journée et vous toute


----------



## booboo (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
je ne réponds pas


----------



## Nany88 (9 Novembre 2022)

🤣 🤣 🤣 MDR 2028 pendant son y est. 
Ne c'est elle pas trompé ???? Au lieu de 2023 elle a mis 2024???


----------



## Ferdaws (9 Novembre 2022)

Non mais elle a répète 2 fois 2024??!!!!!
Ça m'énerve!!


----------



## Lijana (9 Novembre 2022)

bonjour,
c'est un PE prévoyant 😇 😇😇. pas la peine de s'énerver.


----------



## Petuche (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, alors moi j'ai deja des demandes pour septembre 23.... je trouve que deja c'est tôt mais alors là. ...


----------



## Pity (9 Novembre 2022)

J'ai bloqué une place en juillet 2022 pour Mars 2023
Un départ...une pause de 15 jours et place reprise
Perso... quand les horaires sont top, et que le feeling est là 😁 je fonce
Cela va me permettre de finir à 17h30 , tous les soirs en septembre... jamais arrivé en 18 ans d'acceuil


----------



## nanny mcfee (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je vois aussi de plus en plus d'annonces qui débute le contrat dans un an bizarre!!! alors que même dans les grandes villes ou les demandes sont forte il suffit de lancé sa recherche 4/5 mois avant et ils ont une assmat.

Faites attention à ce genre d'annonce,ce sont des personnes qui tape dans tout les rateliers, c'est à dire les crèches des assmat des mam rien ne vous certifie que c'est vous qui aurait le contrat certains ne prennent même pas la peine de vous appelez pour vous dire "on annule"


----------



## Griselda (9 Novembre 2022)

Avec une demande pour janvier et non septembre ce PE se dit qu'il risque d'avoir du mal à trouver donc il anticipe. 
Ca se comprends.

Si une telle personne me contacte et me formule cette demande je lui dirais que je comprends son besoin de planifier, que s'il y tient absolument on peut se rencontrer mais qu'en aucun cas je ne pourrais m'engager si longtemps à l'avance.
Je lui conseillerais plutôt de me recontacter en septembre ou octobre car là si j'ai de la place ma réponse pourrait être plus sure.
Je rassurerais aussi ce PE que même si la demande est "en cours d'année" (souvent nos places se libèrent pour la rentrée en septembre) il arrive aussi des changements de programmes comme des déménagements de Familles qui libèrent finalement une place même en cours d'année. Je dirais même que ça arrive de plus en plus souvent (les gens sont de plus en plus mobiles pour leur travail).


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de si critiquable.....
J'ai déjà eu un contact une fois en juin 2014 pour un accueil à partir de septembre 2015. La maman  savait son bébé prévu pour décembre 2014. Savait qu'elle reprendrait son travail en septembre 2015. Elle voulait finir sa grossesse l'esprit serein en sachant qu'elle avait déjà trouvé une nounou pour son bébé. J'ai signé un engagement réciproque (histoire d'engager moralement la maman). Le contrat a commencé à la date prévue. j'ai eu l'enfant jusqu'à son entrée en maternelle. C'était un PE ultra respectueux, qui me payait toujours rubis sur l'ongle. A chaque évènement : noël, anniversaire, retour de vacances, j'avais droit un un cadeau (généralement de très beaux cadeaux). Et quand le contrat s'est fini elle m'a offert pour 200 euros de carte Illicado en plus d'un bouquet de fleurs et de chocolats....
Ce n'est pas pire que les PE qui s'y prennent à la dernière minute et foutent une pression d'enfer à tout le monde.... Disent Amen à tout pour avoir une place... et qui après font comme ça leur chante....


----------



## bidulle (9 Novembre 2022)

alors ici c'est soit des demandes de garde 12 ou même 13 mois à l'avance, soit c'est pour la semaine prochaine !!!
parfois c'est même limite qu'on me demande une place pour hier  !!!!


----------



## bidulle (9 Novembre 2022)

j'ai reçu une famille qui voulait absolument que je lui réserve la place avant même de m'avoir rencontré !
à y réflechir je pense que c'est car j'étais la plus proche de leur domicile, après je ne suis pas dans un trou totalement paumé, il y a d'autres ass mat à moins de 500 mètres.


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

Alors @bidulle , dans l'exemple que j'ai donné plus haut, je n'étais pourtant pas la plus proche de chez eux.
Et on s'était quand même rencontrées...
Elle avait eu mes coordonnées en allant chercher sa fille aînée à l'école, en discutant avec une maman qui travaillait avec moi.
Le contrat (horaires, jours, nombre de semaines), me convenait. le feeling était bien passé. Je ne vois pas pourquoi je n'aurais pas accepté le contrat.
C'est une des familles dont je garde les meilleurs souvenirs....


----------



## Griselda (9 Novembre 2022)

Comme Nanou91 je préfère l'anticipation, c'est mon caractère.
Mais force est de constater les changements de plus en plus fréquents même quand les Familles avaient, en toute bonne foi, anticipé leur besoin, leur vie.
Ainsi je me suis retrouvée plus d'une fois le bec dans l'eau avec un enfant déménageant, partant plusieurs mois plus tôt que prévu, coincée avec un contrat prenant sa suite mais dans plusieurs mois et devoir refuser d'autres demandes pour honorer ma parole (même si je ne signe jamais d'engagement réciproque, je ne me dédit jamais), me retrouve donc en chômage partiel en attendant.
C'est pourquoi je ne m'engage plus trop longtemps à l'avance même si à l'instant T ça devrait être parfait pour moi.
Imaginons que Cunegonde rentre à l'école en septembre 2023, je m'engage pour l'accueil de Robert en octobre 2023, Cunegonde me quitte finallement en janvier 2023, je suis en chômage partiel de janvier à octobre avec pourtant des Isabeau et autres Freddy qui auraient besoin de moi tout de suite... Pour peu que Robert n'arrive pas en octobre, ce n'est pas le 1/2 mois de l'ER qui me consolera.

Une Famille qui a une demande de dernière minute, si j'ai la place dispo et SURTOUT si elle se débrouille pour permettre une période d'adaptation indispensable à mes yeux, ça ne me dérange pas du coup.

Quoi qu'il arrive, quelque soit la demande, tant qu'elle est formulée poliment elle ne m'agace jamais même quand elle ne m’intéresse pas.

Là on voit bien que ce PE n'a pas forcément tort puisque certaines AMs seraient justement tout à fait prêtes à s'engager plus d'un an à l'avance.


----------



## bidulle (9 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 ce n'était absolument pas une critique   
c'était juste pour dire que certains s'y prennent très tôt et d'autres très, trop tard.

j'ai eu une maman qui m' réservée une place en septembre pour débuter au mois de mai ...j'ai adoré travaillé avec eux !


----------



## amandinezoe (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
Peut-être une adoption prévu pour 2024 avec les démarches plus longue à l'étranger je suppose.
Bon mercredi.


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Novembre 2022)

Peut-être un congés parental qui va se terminer un peu avant cette date ? et elle veut anticiper ! en tout cas cela ne me dérange pas si je n'ai pas besoin je ne m'en préoccupe même pas !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Novembre 2022)

Il y a un mois j'ai signé un engagement réciproque pour septembre 2023. L'enfant accueilli aura 6 mois. Cette famille fait construire sur ma commune et souhaite avoir l'esprit tranquille concernant l'accueil de leur enfant alors qu'elle sera en plein déménagement. C'est un premier enfant.


----------



## twilight (9 Novembre 2022)

en quoi ça te dérange ? ça t'énerve ? bah tu passe à autre chose


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 14 mois à l'avance..l'enfant est il conçu ?  Et les parents sont t'il sûrs de leurs besoins ?

J'ai vu l'année dernière une annonce similaire très poétique sur un besoin d'accueil d'un hypothétique enfant et demandait à rencontrer les assmats intéressées. 

Ja'i trouvé ça plutôt curieux. 

Je trouve que de plus en plus de parents font du tourisme ass.mat. 

Et les exigences de cette maman étaient pour le moins curieuses pour un enfant juste en projet.


----------



## Nounousand02 (9 Novembre 2022)

J'ai ma PE qui m'a demander cet été si elle pouvais faire un autre bébé , elle m'avait demander si je pourrais le garder sachant que je ne l'aurais que d'ici +1 an car tant qu'il soit concu les 9 mois et le congé maternité  .Ma réponse : je ne pas savoir si  j'aurais de la place d'ici là. 🤣


----------



## Caro52 (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour ; si on sait qu'on va avoir une place pourquoi pas mais il faut faire un bon entretien téléphonique pour savoir si ce contrat peut éventuellement nous convenir


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Caro35

« Cunegonde rentre à l'école en septembre 2023, je m'engage pour l'accueil de Robert en octobre 2023, Cunegonde me quitte finallement en janvier 2023, je suis en chômage partiel de janvier à octobre avec pourtant des Isabeau et autres Freddy qui auraient besoin de moi tout de suite... Pour peu que Robert n'arrive pas en octobre, ce n'est pas le 1/2 mois de l'ER qui me consolera. »

T’as compris 😅🙌

Je ne dois pas être HPI ou singe 🙈🤩


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

En tous les cas … moi j’ai répondu négativement suite au RDV lundi, aucun feeling …

Next

J’ai eu une maman qui a programmé sa 2eme Isabeau pour prendre la place de Cunegonde qui partait en sept à la maternelle

Elle m’avait dit « sa place est déjà réservée » …

heu … « ENGAGEMENT RÉCIPROQUE QUAND MÊME + VIREMENT INSTANTANÉ »

Aucune confiance en personne à part MOI


----------



## incognito (9 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> @Caro35
> 
> « Cunegonde rentre à l'école en septembre 2023, je m'engage pour l'accueil de Robert en octobre 2023, Cunegonde me quitte finallement en janvier 2023, je suis en chômage partiel de janvier à octobre avec pourtant des Isabeau et autres Freddy qui auraient besoin de moi tout de suite... Pour peu que Robert n'arrive pas en octobre, ce n'est pas le 1/2 mois de l'ER qui me consolera. »
> 
> ...



cela devient déplacé ce genre de réflexion, limite irrespectueux pour les personnes qui le vivent


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Alors @incognito  ... comme quoi écrire et comprendre ce qui a été écrit ... n’est pas forcément perçu de la même façon ...la preuve ...

Perso je m’y suis perdue car il aurait été dit M .. et C ... et J ... j’aurais MIEUX compris ... ou peu importe ... mais on n’a pas tous le même humour ...


----------



## Ferdaws (9 Novembre 2022)

Twilight tes pas obligé de répondre à mon poste tu sais


----------



## twilight (9 Novembre 2022)

Ferdaws a dit: 


> Bonjour
> Que répondez vous à ce genre d'annonce:
> Je cherche une nounou pour janvier 2024 ?
> Qui de nous a garanti sa vie d'ici la ?
> ...





GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour 14 mois à l'avance..l'enfant est il conçu ?  Et les parents sont t'il sûrs de leurs besoins ?
> 
> J'ai vu l'année dernière une annonce similaire très poétique sur un besoin d'accueil d'un hypothétique enfant et demandait à rencontrer les assmats intéressées.
> 
> ...


suffit d'un congé parental pour un 2éme ou 3éme enfant.


----------



## MeliMelo (9 Novembre 2022)

C'est peut-être une maman qui prévoit un congé parental d'un an voire plus. Le bébé est peut-être déjà là ;-)


----------

